# We are............................



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

................ FAMILY .........Legally!   

We went to court this morning a met the lovely Judge who has delt with our childrens case from the start and he granted our adoption order! 

We only told direct family and a few very close friends (however they only found out as they asked if we had a date and i wouldnt lie! ) we didnt want to say anything til today and wanted it done and dusted before we annonced it!

DH, DD and DS are all asleep as me and DD have been up since 4.45am! (poor monkey has a yucky cough which woke her!)

Going out for a FAMILY meal later!

Oh it feels good that our babies now have a surname! (before due to age they know them self by 1st names only)

xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

M J 

      

Fantastic news hun, so pleased for you all.

Love
OT x


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

[fly]Fabarooney news!!!! Massive congrats to you and the FAMILY!!!   [/fly]


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS congratulations to you all, enjoy your family meal  
I your sooooooooooooo excited about  coming this year  

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Brilliant news, now go and get some sleep!!!!!

you need to be fit and well to go for your FAMILY meal later.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations hunnie x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

YEAH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!



                      


That is fantastic news.

Love Nefe
xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo  fabaroony news 

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

forgot to say- My DD asked for snow today and she got it! we have snow however not much and it has made my DD day

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Huge Congratulations hun  

So very very pleased for you

Deb


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

MJ, Huge congratulations. Your little girl will always remember the day she got a last name and snow fell and two of her wishes came true. 

I'm actually quite tearful with happiness for you. Have a lovely celebratory meal. 

C~x


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Many congratulations to you all.



Jane
xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Many Congratulations MJ and DH

enjoy your wonderful children ....

Bels xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh me too Caz, I've just teared up reading this.    I'm so pleased for you all, and wish you many many happy happy family times ahead

Claire x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news MJ, many many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

MJ,

What great news  

DH and I are so so happy for you all.

ShazJohn x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful news MJ, it's such a wonderful feeling isn't it?
Have a wonderful meal.
Viva
X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

fantastic news hun, congratulations to you all

pam xx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

That is such great news congratulations Huni. xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whhhohhoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! great news!! 

so very pleased for u and your family! 

have a fabby time tonight x x x x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

fantastic news. so pleased for you xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

brilliant news, have a fab family Christmas MJ


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations to you all.

Love Michelle x


----------



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Fab news!! Bet you're over the moon.  
Have a lovely meal tonight xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

MJ, fantastic news hun, have a great time tonight

Nikki xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations to all.

love Christine x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

This is fantastic news Mez!!! Yay!! xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you all so much- i am going to print this off and pop in into their memory boxes (oh and laminate it before my cheeky DH asks!- i have laminated everything else from start of the adoption process!)

when we said our bye's to our SW i did ask when we can apply again- she said when DS is 4 so just over 18months if we want to usless BM has another in that time! SW thought i was joking when i asked and i wasnt- we are 100%serious- we would love more!

xxxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Massive Congratulations,MJ & DH Your babies are finally, legally yours. Hope All Four of you have a lovely happy ever after life together. They couldn't of wished for a better Mummy & Daddy as they really are little stars and so much like you & DH xxxxxx​


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Fantastic news - you deserve this so much

Bop


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  What a fantastic Christmas present.

Glad you had a wonderful day.

I also laminate everything for our little one's Life Story Book/Memory Box - my DH thinks I am mad but it will be lovely for little one in the future.

Tracey x


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations  MJ and Stu   Hope you have all had a great day today  

Love kelly, Billy, and kids  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

congratulations to you all, fantastic news 

Anabelle & Bob


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news MJ..sounds like you had a lovely day (if a little tired ) its a lovely feeling eh

kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations MJ, how lovely to get that final hurdle crossed.   

Cindy


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Great news MJ  

Enjoy your family  
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow just trying to catch up and wonderful news for you guys!  Thrilled that you're now a family in every sense of the word!

Wonderful wonderful CONGRATULATIONS!

Love Sue
xxx


----------

